# I need advise please asap!



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I am going to talk to my husband about our sex life tonight when he gets home. I really don't know how to go about the whole thing. I don't want to upset him (which is probably inevitable at this point.) He knows there is something going on. I can't take the rejection anymore. I have told him bits and pieces so i am sure he has an idea of what i want to talk to him about. I just need help!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Have sex first, maybe a quicky, then talk. If the sex doesn't happen then you have your opening line.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ladybyrd, is there anything in particular you need help with? All I can suggest (based on what I've been through in the past few months) is that sometimes the discussions can be painful, but they need to happen to move forward.

C


----------

